# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  My epic Final destination dream!!! 5/8/12

## Subhojit

I am a beginner & am  learning how to lucid dream.I've been keeping a dream journal for like a week & didn't post any dream journal entries untill this one!!! I wanted to post only which i find very good & today i have found one.Each time i recorded a dream,the next day my dream was more vivid & today i had the best dream,though Non-lucid,still it was intense.ok here it isMy epic Final destination dream!!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



> I am with my mother,walking beside a main road where we stay.I can see lots of cars,bikes,buses  traveling in the road,in this cool shady sunlight, &  am enjoying this calm & pleasant atmosphere,its like rain is about to fall any min. now. but kind of getting irritated cause of the vague noise caused by the people around me. As we both walk along the road,a strong gale suddenly rushes through us in the direction we were going.I instantly realize.._something bad is about to happen!!!_.I look back & see a man,dressed formally, running like a wild dog,hovering his arms in the air like a swimming motion & screaming something on top of his voice,in the middle of the road.*A sharp,cold chilling sensation runs through my spine,as i see a large,red fire truck,whose back is on fire,comes crashing,making sparks with the ground & a screeching noise, suddenly rolls over & SLAYS the man, & about two cars & then bursts into flames few meters away from us,causing more casualties.*. I am awestruck by this scary yet beautiful site & though not hurt in any way,i can literally feel the heat on my skin.Now i realize what is actually going & get scared.My mother grasped my hand tightly & just as we are about to run away,another can crash in the explosion,followed by many more.The road is totally blocked now.I can hear the screams & crying of many people who got themselves tangled in the accident & many people trying to save themselves start running wildly here & there without any sense of direction like ants running away from a fire._I can literally sense the fear in the air,the chaos in the environment,& start shivering vigourously because of the sheer realism of the dream, & to my surprise i realize i can't move an inch!!!no matter how much i try._ .The smell of burning tires is making me dizzy,& my heart started throbbing like someone is literally hammering my chest.!!!Now a man looking like Morpheus ,with a black coat & sunglasses slowly comes to me & Whisper's in my ear_"Stand still if u want 2 live,Ur time has still not came"_ & disappears leaving a horrifying laughter in the air.Now i realize"Hey WTF!!!! This cant be real" & just about to go fully lucid,I woke up.Shit

----------


## YourDreamingNow

That was just Epic, Dude. 





> Whisper's in my ear"Stand still if u want 2 live,Ur time has still not came"



I love that guys dialogue. I mean like that guys got *swag*. 
Strange nightmare, maybe he is trying to tell you to stay away from something and mind your own business.

----------


## Carôusoul

Using the word "epic" non-ironically.

It's 2012, you know.

----------

